# Polaris 570 Sportsman



## 4X4GUY (Feb 17, 2014)

Looking to buy a new 4wheeler. I have a Can Am 650 outlander xt And a ranger 900 for me, this is primarily for wife and kids. Want camo, power steering, fuel injection and a winch. It seems like the sportsman 570 hits all the requirements at pretty good price. It is for around the property riding and some hunting.

Is there something else I should be looking at?


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

IMO, that is a excellent ATV. That new prostar 570cc motor is very good and pumps out 42 horsepower. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------

